# What if I don´t cook



## Vieope (Sep 21, 2004)

_If I don´t cook the chicken, if I don´t cook the beans and the cute brown rice. What will happen if I just swole it like a pill? Since I starded "bodybuilding" taste is not an option anyway.  _


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 21, 2004)

You are an herbivore.  Rabbits do not eat chickens.  Rabbits do taste good when cooked with rice and beans though ...


----------



## Vieope (Sep 21, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> You are an herbivore.  Rabbits do not eat chickens.  Rabbits do taste good when cooked with rice and beans though ...


_Tell me about you, what a talking fart eats anyway?  _


----------



## Du (Sep 21, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Tell me about you, what a talking fart eats anyway?  _


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 21, 2004)

This might be the weirdest question I have ever heard...

If you don't cook the chicken then you might become violently ill.  Eating raw forms of various foods is probably fine.  However, I have heard it is better to cook eggs because of the chemical changes the egg goes through.  More biotin is found in cooked vs. raw eggs.


----------



## Du (Sep 21, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> This might be the weirdest question I have ever heard...
> 
> If you don't cook the chicken then you might become violently ill. Eating raw forms of various foods is probably fine. However, I have heard it is better to cook eggs because of the chemical changes the egg goes through. More biotin is found in cooked vs. raw eggs.


 
Pssst - I think its a joke.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 21, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Pssst - I think its a joke.



Don't assume so.  If anyone would be serious about this question, it would be Vieope.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## Robboe (Sep 22, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> This might be the weirdest question I have ever heard...
> 
> If you don't cook the chicken then you might become violently ill.  Eating raw forms of various foods is probably fine.  However, I have heard it is better to cook eggs because of the chemical changes the egg goes through.  More biotin is found in cooked vs. raw eggs.



I can't remember exactly (it's been a while), but i think it's that there's a protein in egg called avidin (sp?) that prevents or reduces the amount of biotin absorbed by the intestines, however through cooking, this protein is denatured, preventing it from doing so.

Someone who knows correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## LAM (Sep 22, 2004)

yep...


----------



## Robboe (Sep 22, 2004)

Gravy, thanks.

It is called "avidin", right?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 22, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Tell me about you, what a talking fart eats anyway?  _


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 22, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Tell me about you, what a talking fart eats anyway?  _


Sorry I didn't get back to you earlier my friend. To answer your question this is an old family recipe. I hope you find it to your taste ...  

BEER-BUTT RABBIT 

2 whole rabbit, about 3 pounds each 
1 tablespoon sweet paprika 
2 teaspoon chili powder 
1 teaspoon oregano 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon black pepper 
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder 
1 tablespoon packed brown sugar 
2 12 oz. cans beer 
1 small onion diced 
2 cloves garlic diced 

It is best to use fresh imorted Brazilian rabbits, not frozen. After drssing the lil fellows, rinse them inside and out and pat 'em dry. In a small bowl, combine the spices and sugar, then mix well. Rub 1 teaspoon of the mixture on the inside of each rabbit. Rub the rest of the mixture in all over the outside. Open a can of beer (I like MGD or Michelob) and drink off about half of the beer. Now stuff the onion and garlic into the cans. Here is the tricky part. Ease the can up the rabbit's butt until the rabbit is resting on the can and its legs. The cans must remain upright at all times. Add a handful of soaked hickory chips to the hot charcoal (optional). Place the rabbit and with the beer cans on the grill and drop the cover. Allow the grill to vent. Grill for about 2 hours, or until the legs and wings wiggle easily. Add six to eight briquettes to the fire every 30 minutes. 
Serves 8.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 22, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Sorry I didn't get back to you earlier my friend. To answer your question this is an old family recipe. I hope you find it to your taste ...
> 
> BEER-BUTT RABBIT
> 
> ...


_So you admit that you want some Vieope on your mouth? If you stop to think about it, it is still Vieope after digested, so you will be having some Vieope on your ass as well. 

Hey everybody, we are not actually arguing, it is just a friendly discussion. I do sound very mean to *Bone* though. 
_


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh thats so fucking wrong!


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Sep 22, 2004)

Vieope, you hittin the sauce again ?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 22, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _So you admit that you want some Vieope on your mouth? If you stop to think about it, it is still Vieope after digested, so you will be having some Vieope on your ass as well. _
> 
> _Hey everybody, we are not actually arguing, it is just a friendly discussion. I do sound very mean to *Bone* though. _


Vieope is happily running through the forest when he stumbles upon a giraffe rolling a joint. Vieope looks at the giraffe and says "My friend, why do you do this? Come with me running through the forest, you'll see, you'll feel so much better!" The giraffe looks at the rabbit, looks at the joint, tosses it away and takes off running with Vieope .

Then they come across an elephant doing cocaine. So Vieope says "My friend, why do you do this? Think about your health, come running with us through the pretty forest and you'll see, you'll feel so good!" The elephant looks at the razor, mirror and all, then tosses them and starts running with the rabbit and giraffe.

The three animals then come across a lion about to shoot up heroin and Vieope says "My friend, why do you do this? Think about your health! Come running with us through the sunny forest, you'll feel so good!" The lion looks at Vieope , puts down the needle and starts to beat the shit out of the rabbit. As the giraffe and elephant watch in horror, they look at the lion and say "Lion, why do you do this? He was merely trying to help us all!"

The lion answers, "That little bugger makes me run around the forest like an idiot for hours every time he's on ecstasy!"


----------



## Vieope (Sep 22, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> "That little bugger makes me run around the forest like an idiot for hours every time he's on ecstasy!"











_I actually never done ecstasy, what the hell is sauce *SPIKE*? _


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Sep 22, 2004)

Vieope  what the hell is sauce [b said:
			
		

> SPIKE[/b]? [/i]


Alcohol


----------



## Vieope (Sep 22, 2004)

_I really don´t like it. It is very difficult for me to have a nice time with alcohol. My blood don´t seem to have a taste for it, maybe it was done only for other substances that I never tried. I was really considering putting a "yet" in the end of this phrase. lol
All this drug talk in the Openchat..
_


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Vieope is happily running through the forest when he stumbles upon a giraffe rolling a joint. Vieope looks at the giraffe and says "My friend, why do you do this? Come with me running through the forest, you'll see, you'll feel so much better!" The giraffe looks at the rabbit, looks at the joint, tosses it away and takes off running with Vieope .
> 
> Then they come across an elephant doing cocaine. So Vieope says "My friend, why do you do this? Think about your health, come running with us through the pretty forest and you'll see, you'll feel so good!" The elephant looks at the razor, mirror and all, then tosses them and starts running with the rabbit and giraffe.
> 
> ...




Fucking great


----------



## Vieope (Sep 22, 2004)

_Even funnier because I don´t get it.  _


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

You need to take some X one time.  You will understand


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 22, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I really don´t like it. It is very difficult for me to have a nice time with alcohol. My blood don´t seem to have a taste for it, maybe it was done only for other substances that I never tried. I was really considering putting a "yet" in the end of this phrase. lol_
> _All this drug talk in the Openchat.._


I've known a couple people that couldn't drink and enjoy it.  X is a combination of speed and a hallucinogen.  The world gets very tactile.  Your senses and thoughts are more connected and energy is endless.  Ever do any of the natural hallucinogens Vieope?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh and Vieope I always just hit "new posts" to see what people are saying.  I don't hang out in any particular area.  You and I can tease each other here, I can argue with largepkg in another thread, and discuss martial art training in yet another and these threads all get updated in one place. Try it Vieope.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 22, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> I've known a couple people that couldn't drink and enjoy it.  X is a combination of speed and a hallucinogen.  The world gets very tactile.  Your senses and thoughts are more connected and energy is endless.  Ever do any of the natural hallucinogens Vieope?



_Not really, I was reading just for fun one time about it though. 
Do you recommend anything? _


----------



## Vieope (Sep 22, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Oh and Vieope I always just hit "new posts" to see what people are saying.  I don't hang out in any particular area.  You and I can tease each other here, I can argue with largepkg in another thread, and discuss martial art training in yet another and these threads all get updated in one place. Try it Vieope.


_I am used to the tradional use of IM. I don´t like to tease people, they get sensitive.  _


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 22, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I am used to the tradional use of IM. I don´t like to tease people, they get sensitive.  _


Tease me all you want to Vieope I have a very tuff chin.  It is a very fun part of being online to have the contest of back and forth.  I like you and I respect you or I would not have made the joke with you.  Your posts are always interesting, sometimes a little on the odd side but even then still interesting.  You may tease me any time you want to have fun.  Just know that I will see it as a game and tease you back ... always and only for fun.  The more you post the better your english will get too.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 22, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Not really, I was reading just for fun one time about it though. _
> _Do you recommend anything? _


If you are going to experiment than go natural only and do it with a friend you trust.  Do it at home where you are safe.  Hallucinogenic mushrooms are the best bet for first time use.  You can do just a small amout and get only a little high, then do a little more till you are where you want to be.  You can control how strong a dose you take.
Stay away from street chemicals because you have no idea what is really in them.  Go organic only IMHO. Just please be careful Vieope.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

Eat an eighth of an ounce.  Put it on a burger or something, then watch 'Alice in Wonderland'


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Eat an eighth of an ounce. Put it on a burger or something, then watch 'Alice in Wonderland'


And prepare to laugh your ass off  and grin a lot too.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

Yes, 'perma grin' is what I like to call it


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 22, 2004)

Even your avi is grinning at the thought ...


----------



## Vieope (Sep 23, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Tease me all you want to Vieope


_You don´t know what you just started *Boned*. _


----------



## Vieope (Sep 23, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> If you are going to experiment than go natural only and do it with a friend you trust.  Do it at home where you are safe.  Hallucinogenic mushrooms are the best bet for first time use.  You can do just a small amout and get only a little high, then do a little more till you are where you want to be.  You can control how strong a dose you take.
> Stay away from street chemicals because you have no idea what is really in them.  Go organic only IMHO. Just please be careful Vieope.


_Mushrooms seems nice to try at first, I have been reading on peyote and brugmansia as well. I am not sure yet if I must enter this drug world. Talk to you later, I need to hit the gym. _


----------



## largepkg (Sep 23, 2004)

Yes, definitely go with the natural goodies. Take this advise from someone who inhaled (unknowingly) juiced wacky tobacky. Was real fun at first, then it went to shit real quick. I was with a few friends and thank god two of them were sober.     

Hey Bone, we weren't arguing. It was just a discussion amongst two opposing republicans.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 23, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Do it at home where you are safe.  Hallucinogenic mushrooms are the best bet for first time use.


I have never done any drugs and as curious as i am, i wouldnt do it at my apartment. I live on the 30th floor with a big balcony. Would be a big disaster if i thought i was superman after having some of that stuff.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 23, 2004)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Yes, definitely go with the natural goodies. Take this advise from someone who inhaled (unknowingly) juiced wacky tobacky. Was real fun at first, then it went to shit real quick. I was with a few friends and thank god two of them were sober.
> 
> Hey Bone, we weren't arguing. It was just a discussion amongst two opposing republicans.


You bet ... that vid had me fired up yesterday.    Sorry I was busting your balls so hard though.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 23, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I have never done any drugs and as curious as i am, i wouldnt do it at my apartment. I live on the 30th floor with a big balcony. Would be a big disaster if i thought i was superman after having some of that stuff.


That would be the plus of going organic ... there is no dose lvl like with a chemical high.  A chemical hit is pre dosed and if that dose is toooooo much for you than you are hosed.  Plus when you go organic you leave behind the asshole bathtub chemists.  With organics you control the dosage and can have a safe experience without trying to leap tall buildings.  Back in the day I did this stuff out in the desert with friends and go carts and dirt bikes and music and a good woman (I had an orgasm that seemed to last for hours ... it felt like my whole body was one single quaking nerve).  I also highly recomend ping-pong under a black light ...  ...  Good times!!


----------

